# Buying a used TT 2.0 TFSI



## jumbo22 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello,

Happy new year to you all

I wonder if somebody could offer me any advise when looking to buy a TT, circa 2007/2008 vintage? Its the 2l petrol I'm interested in, probably between 70K and 100K miles. Are there any known problems/issues that I should be aware of when looking at such a car? I'll be looking to buy from trade in order to get some piece of mind and will be after a FSH

I've always fancied getting a TT and hope that it can offer a thrilling driver experience but at the same time offer some practicality for commuting to work.

thanks for listening

Simon


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Simon, Welcome to the TTF.
Common probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim, & not as nice looking as the Mk1 TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Welcome.

In addition to Hoggy's notes, some of these engines use oil, some don't so check the oil level. 
A lumpy idle or misfire could be due to coil packs. 
If you are looking for a Roadster, thoroughly check the carpets for damp or mould as the water drains can get blocked.


----------



## Yamitime (Jun 7, 2014)

Prepare to smile a lot whilst driving.


----------



## jumbo22 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks guys.

Some really useful information - the items listed don't seem (to me) to be overly serious.

It will be a coupe rather than a roadster I'll be looking to get

Cheers

Simon


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Got to be blunt, but a FWD 2 litre TT is not what most people would list as a thrilling drive, so don't build yourself up too much as the landing might be bumpy.

Its a decent place to sit in, they understeer, and ultimately you are looking to buy a Golf in a pretty frock. Although the listed foibles may not seem onerous, the cost of parts to fix them can be eye watering.


----------



## RAY-533 (Nov 6, 2013)

If you are looking for thrills then the FWD TT is not for you. Go for a Z4 Coupe - proper sports car, rear wheel drive, straight six. None of this FWD nonsense!
2007/2008 examples can be found at TT prices and, from experience, are much cheaper to run.


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

why limit your search to just trade ? its highly unlikly that an Audi dealer would keep a car of this age I boght mine private pesonally I prefer it as you can usally guage what sort of person they are as to looking after there car, not just fanied up by a garage to sell her, and as for peace of mind most of the warranies these garages offer are not worth a light.
if you buy private it should be cheaper than a garage so you could always buy a warranty if thats what you prefer, I have 2.0 tfsi late 2006 had it for three and a half years and its never missed a beat they are amazing cars good luck with your search


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm very happy with my 2.0 tfsi fwd. Regarding practicality, I get decent mileage from mine when driving on main roads (no motorways) - and there's lots of room for luggage. Rear seat is only for very small kids. Biggest problem from a practicality standpoint is the doors - they're long and wide, so narrow parking lots will be a challenge.

Understeering is not a problem for me - I don't push it that hard out of the corners. Good power for overtaking cars - biggest challenge is putting the power down at low speeds, especially on these slippery wet roads.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

My first TT was a 2010 2.0 TFSI (211 PS) Coupe, FWD. This was after running Golf GTis and the like. I really liked it, and like the last post felt that it suited me perfectly. Very torque-y engine and good economy considering performance, got mid 40s mpg on non-motorway runs, and the best ever was 51 mpg. Average over the month was 39 mpg for mixed, open roads, motorway and local driving. Practicality? don't put real people in the back, with back seats dropped managed a week's self catering / hillwalking holiday for 2 easily; also managed to carry my mountain bike and week-end kit with little difficulty. Worst feature - torque steer when giving it the beans.
Swapped it recently for a 2009 2.0 TFSI Roadster, Quattro, S-tronic. Heavier car, less power, less mpg, but more planted on the road and another step forward in driving enjoyment. Will never get the bike in the back, but have two other cars to fall back on for that. And once we get February out of the way open top motoring also.
My advice: test drive a few to see what suits.


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

This obsession with rear wheel drive continues to amaze me. I've had both. Unless you're some balls out pseudo racing driver who is willing to risk all the rwd is not the better option. My humble opinion is rwd for the track and fwd for the public road.
A case in point would be my last car, a BMW 123d. Six weeks after selling it a rear wheel spin out caused a head on collision that left it in the scrap yard. The new owner just hadn't grasped the danger of rwd and bends!
My current 61 plate fwd 2.0 TT is possibly the most enjoyable car I've ever owned. It's quick but not stupid. Predictable in corners so no scary moments, which suits me fine. Know your limits and drive to them.


----------



## Add5y (Jul 19, 2014)

Trossuk said:


> This obsession with rear wheel drive continues to amaze me. I've had both. Unless you're some balls out pseudo racing driver who is willing to risk all the rwd is not the better option. My humble opinion is rwd for the track and fwd for the public road.
> A case in point would be my last car, a BMW 123d. Six weeks after selling it a rear wheel spin out caused a head on collision that left it in the scrap yard. The new owner just hadn't grasped the danger of rwd and bends!
> My current 61 plate fwd 2.0 TT is possibly the most enjoyable car I've ever owned. It's quick but not stupid. Predictable in corners so no scary moments, which suits me fine. Know your limits and drive to them.


This ^

I've had mine six months now,never stopped smiling,beautiful car to drive,miles of smiles and plenty powerfull enough for me.

Add5y


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Also happy with my 2.0tfsi fwd. Had it lowered with eibach spring and a little bit more camber. Also good tires help with the driving fun. When it's dry it's a really fun car to drive. When you get some heat in the tires the track is also a nice place. Dont have a lot of understeer on the track with my setup tbh. Also the mpg is great!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Another one quite happy with my FWD 2.0 TFSI.

Quite fast enough for me, handles well, good fuel economy if not being silly on the loud pedal, reasonably comfy and looks good especially with the hood down.

Okay there are plenty of faster cars, plenty that handle better, but for the price it was the best soft top around when I bought it. Not that price was the issue but there are other priorities that need juggling, like at least 2 long haul sunshine holidays a year and expanding the property portfolio to ensure pension not the only source of income when I retire.

Yeah, there are faster or more thrilling cars out there, but in the public road can you really exploit that and keep your license?

Fair enough to those who want to mod, and for track day use can totally see the point.

If you want one try it. You my be surprised


----------



## jumbo22 (Jan 8, 2015)

It was interesting reading all those differing views. I'll have to see for myself and arrange a few test drives. Current car is a vauxhall astra so anything else should offer more spirited driving than that!!

Thanks again


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Most of all the TT cabin is a nice place to be in, as you'll find out soon


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jumbo22 said:


> It was interesting reading all those differing views. I'll have to see for myself and arrange a few test drives. Current car is a vauxhall astra so anything else should offer more spirited driving than that!!
> 
> Thanks again


Any TT will be an improvement


----------



## Ttyson (Jan 1, 2015)

I have an 07 plate 2.0 TFSI and it's a lovely drive for what I want. It's never going to be on the limit (intentionally anyway) too much going around corners, but what you will enjoy most is the confidence of overtaking power.

The only thing not mentioned but to look out for if you are going for the auto is any jump or surging over low speeds. The challenge when buying is that the issue (faulty sensor in mechtronic unit) only shows after about 1/2 an hour when the gearbox oil is hot. When I bought mine it didn't show as test drives were about 1/4 hr long. Once owned the problem was evident and a look on here identified what the problem was as mechatronic issues plagued cars of this age. The indi dealer I bought it off was brill TBH, and after setting clutch bites, etc to no avail bit the bullet and put a new mechtronic unit in for me at his cost (£1200 plus his labour - under the warranty). He knows his Audi's so understood the issue, a non-specialist dealer or private sale may leave you with a big bill. (You can get a refurb unit but still needs a good mechanic.) So if going for an auto, go on an extended test drive and try letting the car drive or reverse itself up a hill. If it stutters and judders a lot then walk away or negotiate. If it doesn't then it's either fine or sorted already!

That issue aside, it's been good so far


----------



## G1TT (Dec 20, 2014)

Ttyson said:


> I have an 07 plate 2.0 TFSI and it's a lovely drive for what I want. It's never going to be on the limit (intentionally anyway) too much going around corners, but what you will enjoy most is the confidence of overtaking power.
> 
> The only thing not mentioned but to look out for if you are going for the auto is any jump or surging over low speeds. The challenge when buying is that the issue (faulty sensor in mechtronic unit) only shows after about 1/2 an hour when the gearbox oil is hot. When I bought mine it didn't show as test drives were about 1/4 hr long. Once owned the problem was evident and a look on here identified what the problem was as mechatronic issues plagued cars of this age. The indi dealer I bought it off was brill TBH, and after setting clutch bites, etc to no avail bit the bullet and put a new mechtronic unit in for me at his cost (£1200 plus his labour - under the warranty). He knows his Audi's so understood the issue, a non-specialist dealer or private sale may leave you with a big bill. (You can get a refurb unit but still needs a good mechanic.) So if going for an auto, go on an extended test drive and try letting the car drive or reverse itself up a hill. If it stutters and judders a lot then walk away or negotiate. If it doesn't then it's either fine or sorted already!
> 
> That issue aside, it's been good so far


Very useful info ~ thank you!


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh no, I bought a 2.0 tfsi FWD, what have I done! :lol:


----------



## Ttyson (Jan 1, 2015)

SamoaChris said:


> Oh no, I bought a 2.0 tfsi FWD, what have I done! :lol:


Bought a nice car by the looks of it!

As with all new models there are always issues the manifest themselves after a while - so only early cars suffered - but then I guess you knew that :roll:


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

As far as I could see choosing a TT within a fixed budget seems to be based on what spec you want and most importantly for high mileage cars - *have the belts been done* . I found that high mileage Mk2 cars seem to fall into two categories - belts done or belts not done. Even with dealers this held to be true. I got lucky - really lucky and found a 46 K miles 2006 2.0 tfsi fwd - such a nice car with the cream leather and low mileage I had to buy it.

We have owned a 2000 V plate A6 2.8 Quattro and it had legendary handling but I just could not find a TT quattro in our price range - £10K that didn't have starship enterprise miles, so that with the belts means more to go wrong (and weight too) . With the 200bhp tfsi I think it just lacks power to counteract the weight but thats just my opinion. I'd like in a couple of years to get a TTS or even an RS if the price was right


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

SamoaChris said:


> Oh no, I bought a 2.0 tfsi FWD, what have I done! :lol:


Made a cracking good choice


----------



## Bone Rat (Jun 27, 2011)

In August I inherited almost exactly the same car, 2.0 TFSI 2007 with 60k miles. Had been in the family since new as was the wifes. Previously drove Mazda 3MPS 260+bhp, the performance of the TT may less than the Mazda but it is a much nicer place to sit for the majority of the time when bumbling up & down the M4.

Don't really miss the extra speed & acceleration as it still happily sits at 80 & seems nice & planted. The Mazda sat happily at 90 & resulted in 2 SP30s and had hinky steering. The TT has a nice driving position & gearbox and is quiet. Wife 'traded up' to a Cayman, to be honest it may be more powerful and theoretically handle better but day to day it's noisy & wearing. In preference we use the TT for trips.

Had the usual problems with window regulators last year but they were sorted woithout a quibble, did change the manual transmission oil, sealed for life , hmmm... Found the shocks needed replacing at about 65K, that improved the handling.

It's not the fastest car we've had but it is very good as a day to day commuting car that has enough peformance for A roads & motorways without putting lic at risk


----------



## Hillstartcol (Dec 23, 2014)

Here here !!


----------



## Holldoll (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys!
I am also considering buying an Audi TT RSI! I've seen one I like its a 2009 with 46000 miles, but it has no service history and it will need the cambelt replaced, which makes me nervous about what else it might need done. It's priced at £10650, do you think this is reasonable? If I did buy it who should I get to replace the cambelt, Audi or a cheaper specialist?
I was also concerned about the mpg as I do a lot of city driving, as I've heard people talking about only getting 20 mpg!!! I don't know whether to buy it or not, any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

Holldoll said:


> Hey guys!
> I am also considering buying an Audi TT RSI! I've seen one I like its a 2009 with 46000 miles, but it has no service history and it will need the cambelt replaced, which makes me nervous about what else it might need done. It's priced at £10650, do you think this is reasonable? If I did buy it who should I get to replace the cambelt, Audi or a cheaper specialist?
> I was also concerned about the mpg as I do a lot of city driving, as I've heard people talking about only getting 20 mpg!!! I don't know whether to buy it or not, any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Check that advert again Holldoll, TTRS with the 350bhp engine usually go for well over £20K they were near 50K new. I got our TT on the basis that at 46K miles I wouldn't need a timing belt till 70K or there abouts.


----------



## Holldoll (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry that was a typo I meant to say TT FSI 2 litre petrol! Just a slight difference lol


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Holldoll said:


> Hey guys!
> I am also considering buying an Audi TT RSI! I've seen one I like its a 2009 with 46000 miles, but it has no service history and it will need the cambelt replaced, which makes me nervous about what else it might need done. It's priced at £10650, do you think this is reasonable? If I did buy it who should I get to replace the cambelt, Audi or a cheaper specialist?
> I was also concerned about the mpg as I do a lot of city driving, as I've heard people talking about only getting 20 mpg!!! I don't know whether to buy it or not, any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


To be honest the lack of any service history would really put me off, normally with the registration number you can call audi and they will tell you of any work/services they have done to the car. There is plenty around in your budget with fsh, you could also consider buying privately. Replacing the timing belt and water pump is normally cheaper at an indy garage although audi offer fixed priced servicing now. I to found a lot of dealers selling cars that haven't had the timing belt done on time, one in particular refused point blank to believe it is due before the 115k printed in the service book even though audi are now stating it should be changed after 5 years. Buying a car then spending £400/500 straight away to get the cambelt changed means you could possibly look at cars slightly dearer that have already had this and a recent main service already carried out.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

I recently bought a 2.0 TFSI 2008 black edition replica. Pretty much all my driving is inner city and I still get 250 miles to a tank driving like a pleb and showing off to my girlfriend. It's an amazing car and definately good value for money get a hell of a lot of car with both nice exterior and interior looks which doesn't look like the hair dressers model. Try to get the half Alacantra and leather to avoid the saggy seats and make sure the cambelt and waterpump has been changed. Or atleast let it reflect the price will cost roughly £400 depending where you go. I own one at 19 and have never looked back and all my mates love it. Yeah it's not the most practical car but still has good boot space and I can still fit smaller people in the back.

Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Definately get Bose if you like your music to!


----------



## Holldoll (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys! I really like the car and it is priced a good £1000 cheaper than any other similar cars I've seen so maybe I should get it despite the cambelt needing changed? I live in Northern Ireland so there's not a great deal of selection here unfortunately. The car seats are also a bit saggy as they are full leather. I'm worried if I don't buy this one it will be a long time before another one pops up!! 
Also, when I opened the hood there appears to be quite a big gap to the right of the engine? Is this normal???


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Holldoll said:


> Thanks for the advice guys! I really like the car and it is priced a good £1000 cheaper than any other similar cars I've seen so maybe I should get it despite the cambelt needing changed? I live in Northern Ireland so there's not a great deal of selection here unfortunately. The car seats are also a bit saggy as they are full leather. I'm worried if I don't buy this one it will be a long time before another one pops up!!
> Also, when I opened the hood there appears to be quite a big gap to the right of the engine? Is this normal???


That's up to you don't jump into anything. I bought mine without cambelt change negotiated £500 off the price so give that a go. Not sure about that saggy leather that's personal preference there might be a few things you can do. And yeah there's a huge gap to the right of the engine!


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

While I searched for ours I came across on in a Nissan Dealership over a 100 miles from here, a reasonable price but with 80K miles, and after much discussion they agreed it in fact hadn't had a cambelt change, I said it'd be about £400 - £450, they came back with **we should go halves on it* --- needless to say I went elsewhere


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Holldoll said:


> Thanks for the advice guys! I really like the car and it is priced a good £1000 cheaper than any other similar cars I've seen so maybe I should get it despite the cambelt needing changed? I live in Northern Ireland so there's not a great deal of selection here unfortunately. The car seats are also a bit saggy as they are full leather. I'm worried if I don't buy this one it will be a long time before another one pops up!!
> Also, when I opened the hood there appears to be quite a big gap to the right of the engine? Is this normal???


There was a cracking looking v6 coupe on gumtree recently in NI it was about £8900 and had sub 40k miles maybe of interest to you. It's your call if you go for the one with the cambelt needing changed, it was the fact you said it had zero service history that worried me and will likely cause you problems when you resell it. Theres plenty to choose from why not make some cheeky offers on cars in your area and see how it goes


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

When I had my RWD 330ci I always preferred my wife's FWD A3 in the snow... :wink:

As for the TT, well mine's AWD but I enjoy the FWD A3 just as much. You just need to get used to it.

DON'T go for Sport suspension, whatever the reviews say!!!! Go for S-Line for the best ride on all surfaces. To test this, do what I did and try a TT with Sport suspension over a test route then immediately drive the same route in one with S-Line. Sport bobbles all over the place!!

Squealing brakes - walk away or ask if Audi will fix under warranty (no matter how old the car is). It's a known fault at the factory.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

MikeHawes said:


> SamoaChris said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, I bought a 2.0 tfsi FWD, what have I done! :lol:
> ...


Yeah, sorry guys, I had a need for sarcasm after reading the posts about the lack of thrills if going for the 2.0 tfsi! 

Obviously the TTS and RS would be even better but for me the 2.0 tfsi is fine, particularly with the roadster where having the roof down provides additional fun.


----------



## Holldoll (Jan 12, 2015)

So as I said before the car I am possibly considering buying doesn't have a full service history, if I was to get the car a full service would this make up for its lack of service history to date if I was to sell it in the future?


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Bone Rat said:


> Wife 'traded up' to a Cayman, to be honest it may be more powerful and theoretically handle better but day to day it's noisy & wearing. In preference we use the TT for trips.


Interesting to hear this. I test drove a couple of Caymans before choosing the TTS. I gained the impression they were mostly weekend/track cars or bought for the badge snobbery or mid-life crisis. From the reviews the Porsche always wins against the TT in terms of handling, but the TT is a nicer place to be from an all-round, everyday, perspective. So long as you accept it's not a "sports car". 
Having done my badge/mid-life thing with a DB7 ten years ago, it made it easier to forget the badge and what hard-line reviewers say, and to judge for myself what I wanted. 
The TT even looks quite good from some angles! :wink:


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

Holldoll said:


> So as I said before the car I am possibly considering buying doesn't have a full service history, if I was to get the car a full service would this make up for its lack of service history to date if I was to sell it in the future?


The thing is with lack of serviceing if they cant be bothered to service and maintain it they clearly dont give a shite about looking after there pride and joy so i would look else where


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Holldoll said:


> So as I said before the car I am possibly considering buying doesn't have a full service history, if I was to get the car a full service would this make up for its lack of service history to date if I was to sell it in the future?


No. A future buyer would look back and think the damage had already been done prior to your service.

You may well find that during the service YOU find out what that damage is, and have to fork out for it, making your bargain not such a good buy. Walk away...


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Holldoll said:
> 
> 
> > So as I said before the car I am possibly considering buying doesn't have a full service history, if I was to get the car a full service would this make up for its lack of service history to date if I was to sell it in the future?
> ...


Good advice all round


----------



## Holldoll (Jan 12, 2015)

I have taken your advice and have decided not to get that particular TT! I've seen a diesel Quattro 2009, 72000miles for £11900, had a test drive and it's great! The colour is the only thing bothering me, I don't know if I like it or not?? Do you guys know what this colour is called?


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> DON'T go for Sport suspension, whatever the reviews say!!!! Go for S-Line for the best ride on all surfaces. To test this, do what I did and try a TT with Sport suspension over a test route then immediately drive the same route in one with S-Line. Sport bobbles all over the place!!


That is a very subjective statement there. I have owned both S-Line and Sport, in that order. I don't miss the handling of the S-Line. Sometimes miss the looks. Lower profile rubber and firmer damping rate doesn't equate to better handling on less than perfect roads :wink:


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

Holldoll said:


> I have taken your advice and have decided not to get that particular TT! I've seen a diesel Quattro 2009, 72000miles for £11900, had a test drive and it's great! The colour is the only thing bothering me, I don't know if I like it or not?? Do you guys know what this colour is called?


I think it might be petroleum blue - and I'm not sure those pictures do justice to the colour. I quite like it.

Regarding the huge empty space in the engine bay: I think it's due to the construction being shared with the likes of Audi A3 and Seat Leon - those cars usually have that spot occupied by the battery, which is in the trunk on the TT.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have had a s2000 350z and bmws and i find the tt corners well yes if you floor it through you get wheel spin but who cares . Very stable .really nice car to be in. Nice gearchange and it goes really well for the power it has. I love it

I got 2.0tfsi fwd 56


----------



## Bone Rat (Jun 27, 2011)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Bone Rat said:
> 
> 
> > Wife 'traded up' to a Cayman, to be honest it may be more powerful and theoretically handle better but day to day it's noisy & wearing. In preference we use the TT for trips.
> ...


Yes, she got the Cayman as it was a statement to everyone who said 'you should get a sensible car now' - 2 seats say there ain't going to be any kids or elderly parents in it. In reality it will never be driven anywhere near the limit, not even half way. Was bought as a day to day car but in reality about 150 miles is about as much as you can stand before the noise gets to you. She likes it however, personally don't like the PDK gearbox.

The TT is a much more refined place to be day to day, we deliberately specced it with very few toys taking the view that these are expensive when they need replacement or fail. We tend to keep cars a long time if they work, this one is 07 & 72K, fully expect another 70K out of it. For two of us it has more than enough space for trips and shopping, with seats down it even goes to the tip. It's not the sort of car I would drive aggressively or at the limit but it does make for a nice pleasant morning commute. I've done the powerful hot hatch thing. Got to admit 260 bhp through the front wheels in the wet may be described as an enthusiasts drive, on the M4 it's just plain sphincter puckering. Less sometimes is more.


----------



## Holldoll (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys ! I've seen another TT, it's a 2009, 66000 Tdi Quattro s-line. It's priced at £13995! What do you think is a reasonable price for this car? I'm useless at haggling, so don't what to say to get if a bit cheaper!


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Holldoll said:


> Hey guys ! I've seen another TT, it's a 2009, 66000 Tdi Quattro s-line. It's priced at £13995! What do you think is a reasonable price for this car? I'm useless at haggling, so don't what to say to get if a bit cheaper!


more like £12.5k


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just before Xmas I bought a 2010, 2.0 TDi Quattro, s-line, 56500 miles, 1 owner, FASH

Got it for £13200

yours is a little older with slightly more miles so I'd also say around £12500

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

When I was in the market for mine I tested a petrol and a diesel in both manual and s-tronic. I did make the bold statement that I would never buy a petrol car again. I ended up buying a petrol s-tronic. Best decision I made but I do have a diesel as my daily driver so have the best of both worlds. All down to preference, try them and decide what you prefer.


----------



## Holldoll (Jan 12, 2015)

I think the price is a little steep but I love in Northern Ireland so the cars are gonna be more expensive here! The dealer isn't budging much on the price, hd said he would come down to £13700  
I really like the car, just wish it wasn't so expensive!


----------



## Martyg (Sep 28, 2014)

Holldoll said:


> I think the price is a little steep but I love in Northern Ireland so the cars are gonna be more expensive here! The dealer isn't budging much on the price, hd said he would come down to £13700
> I really like the car, just wish it wasn't so expensive!


Would you not consider heading over to England for the car you want? More choice and also a better chance of getting the colour you want with the options you want. I'm over in NI also and have went to GB a few times for a car. Cheap flight followed by a drive to the ferry terminal for the boat home.


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

Bone Rat said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Bone Rat said:
> ...


I agree here, the TT interior and seats are very comfortable making even the most tedious journey relaxing. Given most of the driving is done around town the performance is great but comfort is the key


----------



## Holldoll (Jan 12, 2015)

Martyg, I would like to to England but us it difficult to get the car taxed etc, as it would need to be taxed before I can drive it? Is there any additional paperwork needs done? Also how did you pay, because I don't want to do finance.


----------



## Martyg (Sep 28, 2014)

Holldoll said:


> Martyg, I would like to to England but us it difficult to get the car taxed etc, as it would need to be taxed before I can drive it? Is there any additional paperwork needs done? Also how did you pay, because I don't want to do finance.


I'm not quite sure how the new system works but it would be no different to buying in NI as everything is now through Swansea. No extra paperwork etc. I usually paypal a deposit to hold the car until I get over and once there I do an online bank transfer, your bank can advise if need be. The first time can be quite daunting but do your homework before you go and get the seller to email you multiple pictures to assist your decision making. The whole process can be done in a day easily enough, early flight, get the car sorted and drive to either Holyhead, Liverpool or Cairnryan and then boat over. In total allow around £250/300


----------

